
Protonmain – secure email from scientists and engineers of CERN and MIT - ninjakeyboard
https://protonmail.com/
======
DogRunner
I would like to move to a new mail provider, but to be honest: That
"enterprise/professional" support is pretty much a joke:

If you want to use a custom domain because you not only have an own domain,
but want to add let's say 5 co-workers to use their service, you have to share
ONE (!) Login with all co-workers, because you can not create sub-accounts nor
share one custom domain over several accounts.

See: [https://protonmail.com/support/knowledge-base/custom-
domains...](https://protonmail.com/support/knowledge-base/custom-domains/)

That was the point, where I was out of the game ...

